# Bodies



## Thunder_pants (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't usually sketch bodies because I'm terrible at them. I was wondering if anyone knew any small tips that might make a difference. Alot of my bodies don't seem to have many curves and such. I try really hard and, even though at first it goes kind of well, it all goes back to being very, oh, squar-ish, I guess. Boxy kind of. I can't quite squeeze out the ability to make it more curved and smooth. Any suggestions? Check my FA page if you want to get an idea of where I'm at, better.

EDIT: And, yes, I know that I can't learn to draw them over night, nor is being taught one of the best ways to do it. I'm asking for small tricks and tid-bits that some artists know that might help me. You can narrow it down to just one body part, too.


----------



## iBurro (Dec 24, 2008)

http://rynnay.deviantart.com/art/Tutorial-Basic-figure-drawing-106873904

^ It's not the most detailed, but it's easy to follow and has helped me a lot.


----------



## Thunder_pants (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## Thunder_pants (Dec 24, 2008)

The link isn't working. It loads but then says, "Displaying: Blank"


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Dec 24, 2008)

What helped me the most was actually studying the human body and how it is pieced together.  And sketching what things look like with out the skin... it really helps you think about how the body shifts around and how it moves.  Focusing on just the human body can be a huge help too.  I know that you said that you don't want to, but on the same note, practice makes perfect.  Another thing you can do is actually sketch dramatic poses... the human body bending and stretching in space... sketch contortionists or people in action... creating a piece that actually looks like it is in the middle of doing something will add more life to your work... and make it look less posed.  I am actually thinking about making a tutorial on this.. because I have had a couple of requests for tutorials on body shape, faces, and mainly color.   *thinking*  Also take time to look at photo graphs of the people and how they look.  Let me know if that helps at all


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 24, 2008)

Thunder_pants said:


> I don't usually sketch bodies because I'm terrible at them.
> 
> EDIT: And, yes, I know that I can't learn to draw them over night, nor is being taught one of the best ways to do it. I'm asking for small tricks and tid-bits that some artists know that might help me. You can narrow it down to just one body part, too.



There are plenty of threads that cover anatomy in the Tutorials section.

There isn't really any tips otherwise because most of what is covered are in the books.


----------



## Thunder_pants (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay, thank you, both!


----------

